# Gibberic Acid



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 5, 2009)

Where can a person find gibberic acid,to purchase,in cognito so to speak?Is it used ,in a high enough concentration,in any commonnly found items? Besides buying at a greenhouse supply,if you can even get it there?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 5, 2009)

why? uber herm? fem seeds are like sickle cell syndrome waiting to happen to pot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> why? uber herm? fem seeds are like sickle cell syndrome waiting to happen to pot.



Thank you!  Years ago, I wanted to make my own silver colloidal to try and make fem seeds myself.  It didn't take much reading for me to figure out that this was not a good idea ...


----------



## Rockster (Feb 6, 2009)

What did you read that put you off Hemp Goddess?

I ask as I've just been mixing and using STS myself and thought it was safe to use providing you handle with care.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> What did you read that put you off Hemp Goddess?
> 
> I ask as I've just been mixing and using STS myself and thought it was safe to use providing you handle with care.



I don't know that I could find my exact reads, it has been many years...However, it is not the handling of the colloidal silver--I deal with nasty substances a lot.  It is the making of fem seeds that bothers me, especially by amateurs.  The proliferation of hermies is a problem that I have seen increase dramatically in the past several years and IMO, it's caused by planting hermie seeds and the femming of marijuana seeds.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh ok,thanks for that Hemp Goddess.

Yes I'll certainly agree that femmed seeds do herm more than breeders would have you believe.Some strains do fem well and others not,it's a genetic thing I think,they have to be grown out as a test and I'm sure many seeds that do hermie are from folk that don't test properly and just get loads of strains out there and then ride the complaints.

You spoke of not liking amateurs femming seeds,well,I'm using silver salts for the first time but not just to get femmed seeds as I can't get what I want just by selfing,but selecting and crossing from S1 and subsequent populations which is where the fun is!

I've done testers of fems for reputable folk like Gerrit at Magus Genetics as I'd grown his Warlock (A1 Dutch strain) so did his femmed beans twice I think it was and not one hermie'd on me so they can do what they say on the tin.

But that was a chance to try good femmed beans but apart from this project of mine I'd always use regular beans for any strain I wanted to grow but as a properly used tool for breeding STS can accomplish things much quicker than outcrossing with other strains apparently.

I was given my silver salts but you can get them quite innocently through photographic suppliers I believe,on eBay I'm sure.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 6, 2009)

from what ive read the prob with this is that herm dna has a marker which totally reduces the noid levels to zero. so if we propagate femed seeds you are slowly increasing the probability that your plants will randomly have no thc. it doesn't always effect herms but over the scope of time it could become a prominent problem gene. 

to be honest that problem may be with rhuderalis and not fem seeds, if it is, then the prob with fem seeds is the affirmation of tranny dna markers causing future gene fragility, regardless of sex. i dont remember which


----------

